# Addison, il swap meet



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there a date yet for the Addison, IL swap meet?


----------



## bikeman76 (Mar 14, 2015)

It's Sunday March 29th 2015

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...HICAGOLAND-KLASSIC-BICYCLE-SHOW-amp-SWAP-MEET

Joe


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 16, 2015)

Last time I was there, many sales were done before 6AM. I was late to the party, lol, Missed on a matching his hers TOC set of bikes.


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 24, 2015)

9th Annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap Meet Addison Illinois.
Serious problems with up coming bike show this Sunday. 
Show is Being moved too April 12th.
Early voting poles were set up in the gym that we were to use for the bike show / swap meet. A mistake, My Township contact was on vacation last week and was not there when set up. He did not find out until Monday afternoon. We could not just move them our self to another area because it would be considered tampering. And the cost to move it told to me will kill the fundraiser. I was offered a large tent out side but with 5 1/2 " of fresh snow and 4/29 Sunday Forecast is a high of 39 and a morning light rain too 9am. We would have needed a place to get warmed up and a tent won't cut it. I Had a meeting early today in the morning to go over other options. Well I was not going to pay $500 for the crew and another $50 for polling Judges to watch the move. I get the use of the Gym and grounds as a Trade for my DJ services that I perform yearly for the Kids there. All I pay is the Janitors for Washroom cleaning. So I can only push the issue so much. So also with the snow perhaps it's a God sent message so we are going to move it till April 12th at the same time Frame. I apologize for the inconvenience. please help spread the word My Fellow Spokes!


----------

